# Santa Cruz Ride Invite - May 6th



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

A couple of Lounge regulars are getting together for a ride on Saturday May 6th in Santa Cruz County. We're looking to do a ride ~60+ miles or so, with some climbing, redwoods, ocean views, and mountain top vistas. If you're interested, post below, and I'll keep this thread updated with details on our departure time and location. And if you're up for it, maybe we'll break out some pyrocussion toys when we've wrapped.

Cooper


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

What time are you thinking?


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Mid-morning. 9-9:30-ish.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I'll be there, with bells on.





That's just an expression.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> A couple of Lounge regulars are getting together for a ride on Saturday May 6th in Santa Cruz County. We're looking to do a ride ~60+ miles or so, with some climbing, redwoods, ocean views, and mountain top vistas. If you're interested, post below, and I'll keep this thread updated with details on our departure time and location. And if you're up for it, maybe we'll break out some pyrocussion toys when we've wrapped.
> 
> Cooper


Just how regular of a Lounge poster must one be to qualify for this ride? Is there a minimum post count to reach? Give me a number to target and I'll engage in whatever mindless banter is needed to bring up my post count.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Just how regular of a Lounge poster must one be to qualify for this ride? Is there a minimum post count to reach? Give me a number to target and I'll engage in whatever mindless banter is needed to bring up my post count.


I'll be there and as far as I'm concerned (proper) football fans are welcome regardless of post count.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I'm in like sin. I'll bring a cooler for post-ride libations.

francois


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Let's plan on leaving about 9:30. A few local lurker folks have contacted me by mobile and want to join in, so a low post count won't be a deterent.

We can start the ride from my house in Santa Cruz, it's easy to get to, close to beach, easy to park as well.

Here's the google link to get here:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=784+eddy+lane,+santa+cruz,+ca&t=h&om=1


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> A couple of Lounge regulars are getting together for a ride on Saturday May 6th in Santa Cruz County. We're looking to do a ride ~60+ miles or so, with some climbing, redwoods, ocean views, and mountain top vistas. If you're interested, post below, and I'll keep this thread updated with details on our departure time and location. And if you're up for it, maybe we'll break out some pyrocussion toys when we've wrapped.
> 
> Cooper


Coool, you got a spud gun?

Count me in.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Gotta miss this one. My hall pass is only valid for the 7th and I'll be riding in Napa. Perhaps sometime during the summer we can trade pulls. Have a great ride all!


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

mickey-mac said:


> I'll be there and as far as I'm concerned (proper) football fans are welcome regardless of post count.


Great. Maybe I should bring along a ball and a Barca shirt and we can have a cycling cleated version of the Champions League Final on Rue de Coop.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Great. Maybe I should bring along a ball and a Barca shirt and we can have a cycling cleated version of the Champions League Final on Rue de Coop.


Great, and I'll bring my West Ham shirt. If we have enough energy left after the CL final, we can contest the FA Cup final.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

If you guys start in with football, I'll bring you up Alba.  

http://www.actc.org/billygoats/bgoats.htm


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

thinkcooper said:


> If you guys start in with football, I'll bring you up Alba.
> 
> http://www.actc.org/billygoats/bgoats.htm


Thanks, I'll be leaving the Arsenal and West Ham shirts at home.


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> A couple of Lounge regulars are getting together for a ride on Saturday May 6th in Santa Cruz County. We're looking to do a ride ~60+ miles or so, with some climbing, redwoods, ocean views, and mountain top vistas. If you're interested, post below, and I'll keep this thread updated with details on our departure time and location. And if you're up for it, maybe we'll break out some pyrocussion toys when we've wrapped.
> 
> Cooper


Hey Cooper, clear your in box so's I can pm ya


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

rwbadley said:


> Hey Cooper, clear your in box so's I can pm ya


It's a damn mess in there. Recipes, phone numbers, email addies, and prayers for my salvation from KPCW. Try me at steve (at) thinkcooper (dot) com.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

thinkcooper said:


> It's a damn mess in there. Recipes, phone numbers, email addies, and prayers for my salvation from KPCW. Try me at steve (at) thinkcooper (dot) com.


Jeebus, KPCW's stalking you too?


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

So, how will the route be for us velodrome sprinter types that seriously suck at climbing?Additionally, I can't do anything too challenging because I'm doing the Grizzly Peak Century the day after, which is also a sucky endeavor for fast-twitch types... (Translation: would be happy to socialize and put some faces to the RBR handles, but am pain averse - or more particularly am averse to pain lasting longer than about 200 meters.)


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Number9 said:


> So, how will the route be for us velodrome sprinter types that seriously suck at climbing?Additionally, I can't do anything too challenging because I'm doing the Grizzly Peak Century the day after, which is also a sucky endeavor for fast-twitch types... (Translation: would be happy to socialize and put some faces to the RBR handles, but am pain averse - or more particularly am averse to pain lasting longer than about 200 meters.)


We'll be adding another 15 miles of oceanside and rolling terrain to this route. I show about 3300 feet of total climbing, but a lot of that is rolling. Eureka canyon is a nice steady climb, amoung some beautiful streams, redwoods and ferns. There are a few short steep pitches, but mostly it's gradual. I've ridden it in a 39/23 before, but it's preferrable in something like a 39/25 or 39/27. The descent is wicked cool. Yuo could join us for a roll-up to Eureka and then turn around if you want to save your legs; just let me know, cause I don't want to leave anyone behind on this ride.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

mickey-mac said:


> Jeebus, KPCW's stalking you too?


I have him praying for me. It's kinda like insurance. I don't think he's right, but geez, what if he is!?! I'll be glad to have someone on the inside that can help me get a good table.


----------



## I am Spike (Dec 8, 2005)

*I'm in*

Cooper, 
I'm in....can we play with fire after?

Spike


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I am Spike said:


> Cooper,
> I'm in....can we play with fire after?
> 
> Spike


That's the plan. Whoever is around on the night before is welcome to join us downtown for Cinco de Mayo fun in Santa Cruz, and Bonefire Bob will be doing a free Pyrocussion show at the Felix Kulpa gallery at sunset.

https://www.pyrocussion.com/gallery/index.html










That weekend is full of craziness. The power tool drag races are being held on Sunday on the city. I saw a test run of a 12 volt, four motored hibachi, with full gas flame for toasting hot dogs. It was the fastest hibachi I've ever seen.

https://www.powertooldragraces.com/


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Count me in. I need a good ride after lounging in the tropics for almost two weeks. I call "shotgun" in Francis' mini!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I wanted to post a quick invite for those that want to join us downtown Santa Cruz for dinner on Friday night the 5th. Send me email at steve (at) thinkcooper (dot) com if you're interested in hooking up.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

We'll probably have to alter this route.

Eureka Canyon Rd PM 8.54 to PM 8.68 D Slide One Lane Opened - Drive with Caution 
Highland Way PM 3.23 C Slide Road <b>Closed Indefinitely</b> Due to Unstable Conditions 
Highland Way PM 3.25 C Slipout One Lane Opened - Drive with Caution 
Highland Wy Mount Bache Rd C Slide One Lane Opened - Drive with Caution 

http://www.sccroadclosure.org/

Highland has slid many times before over the years, and might be in a condition where we can hike over it. The mountain bikers heading over to Soquel won't tolerate a road closure for too long!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> We'll probably have to alter this route.
> 
> Eureka Canyon Rd PM 8.54 to PM 8.68 D Slide One Lane Opened - Drive with Caution
> Highland Way PM 3.23 C Slide Road <b>Closed Indefinitely</b> Due to Unstable Conditions
> ...


I just sent you email that deserves a public DOH! I forgot to check on Highland for closures when I confidently pointed out the Eureka was still open to one lane. I'll check in with the local Eureka Wednesday ride guys and see if they made if over without getting too muddy.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I'll be there, with another rider. Is this a drop ride, or no drop ride?


----------



## I am Spike (Dec 8, 2005)

*No Drop*

Talked with cooper earlier today and it's a NO drop ride.
hasta manana!
I am Spike


----------

